# Prop / gearing issues



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard to tell without more details.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hard to tell without more details.


When the boat gets towards planing the prop over revs. I don’t think the thrust washer is seated correctly but can’t fit it in the spindle thing. The motor just iverevs with no thrust. I doubt that it could be it was tilted down too far so I’m not sure. If there are other details you need let me know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does it have a slip clutch or shear pin?


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

That motor has a splined shaft. Send pics. It sounds like a spun hub.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Finsleft258 said:


> That motor has a splined shaft. Send pics. It sounds like a spun hub.


I'll send pictures this weekend. I feel like its not a spun hub because itsa brand new prop


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I bought a brand new prop for the Keys trip year before last. It was never run until we got down there. The hub spun the first day.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Not necessarily saying you spun a hub; just saying that it can happen with a new prop.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

FYI, the business I bought it from ( don’t recall who now) told me that although they don’t warranty spun hubs, if it happened the first day I ran it there was obviously something wrong with it. They sent me a new one free. Just sayin’......


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Hmm interesting. This is great information hipshot. One question. There is a hub that seats into the thrust washer and a bearing sort of deal that can twist off. It seems as if the hub should seat inside of that bearing. This is what I assumed the issue was but maybe I’m wrong and the thrust washer/thrust hub assembly is just loose. Is there a way to check if the hub is spun?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Look closely at the rubber hub for signs that it was spinning; I’d let a prop shop or marine technician look at it if you’re not sure what you’re seeing


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pictures!


----------

